# Eclipse: Problem bei der Installation



## tu-besucher (5. Jul 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe bis jetzt nur mit JBuilder gearbeitet! nun möchte ich Eclipse installieren. I extracted die Zip-datei, aber beim Starten (Eclipse.exe für Windows) kriege ich Fehlermeldung. Diese sieht so aus: -cp C:\... oder -op win32....
hat jemand Ahnung woran das liegt ? soll ich etwa was anders installieren ?

Vielen Dank

Gruss


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Jul 2004)

Normalerweise lädt man sich nur das entsprechende Zip-File herunter, entpackt dieses und startet dann die Datei eclipse.exe.

Aus der Fehlermeldung werde ich nicht so richtig schlau. Sieht die exakt so aus, wie Du sie gepostet hast?


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2004)

Danke, wenn ich eclipse starte scheint diese Fehlermeldung:

         JVM termined. exit Code = 2
        C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
        -cp C:\eclipse\Startup.org org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main
        -os Win32
        -ws Win32
        -arch X86
        -showsplash C:\eclipse\eclipse.exe -showsplash 600 

Soll ich ein Datei aus System32 entfernen oder einfügen??

Danke im voraus.

Gruss

Joe


----------



## Isaac (6. Jul 2004)

Dieser Fehler entsteht wenn du mehr als eine Runtime auf deiner Maschine hast. Wirf eine runter und behalte die neueste.


Quelle:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=17&thread=372397&tstart=30&trange=15


----------

